# building a field shelter on a budget



## crazycoloured (12 January 2015)

iv been recently thinking about building a field shelter,whats the most cost effective way to build one..needs to be 12x10..i did think about pallets but not sure if they would work well..it also cant be permanent...


----------



## Highlands (12 January 2015)

Size of horse? How much is your budget?


----------



## WelshD (12 January 2015)

I am about to embark on a similar project. I have some 4inx4in fence posts and some of the metposts that are pointed and hammer in to the ground. I plan to make the frame with these set 3ft apart then screw planks to these (offset so not all ends are on one post if that makes sense) 

The idea is that whenever I have spare money planks will be added, the back will be first so if nothing else it makes a useful windbreak until the sides can be added 

I thought about pallets but unless they are quite similar I think the end result looks a bit scruffy (sorry!) 

I am hoping that the metposts and frame mean the shelter isnt seen as permanent as theoretically it could be moved


----------



## crazycoloured (12 January 2015)

the biggest horse is 15.1hh and the other is a yearling..my budget is £400..


----------



## crazycoloured (12 January 2015)

there is a shelter there but it is all rotten and the roof needs raising and probably one side needs replacing as its warped..i did think about re vamping it but not sure it would be worth it..i could salvage bits I suppose it also needs a new roof but it would need one anyway as it'd have to be higher


----------



## teasle (13 January 2015)

Dry Rot on here posted about one he had made- maybe search for it.


----------



## mytwofriends (13 January 2015)

We had a field shelter built on a budget. A friend put it up for us. Good experienced carpenter, quality materials, decent size etc etc.

Last winter in flipped twice in the gales and didn't survive the second time. Result - expensive firewood!

Just a word of warning!


----------



## turnbuckle (13 January 2015)

Very much doubt metposts will give enough strength.....can you sweet-talk a farmer with a tractor mounted donker to knock some posts in for you?

Also may be cheaper to use well-varnished OSB for the panels - but make sure it sits just above the ground to avoid sucking up damp...

Finally, PLEASE do build for solidity....a shelter close to me just disintegrated with the wind we've been having....horses still inside....VERY lucky to only have a couple of minor scratches!


----------



## trickivicki (13 January 2015)

Look for a curtain side lorry back. A friend just sold one for £250


----------



## Dry Rot (13 January 2015)

teasle said:



			Dry Rot on here posted about one he had made- maybe search for it.
		
Click to expand...

If you hunt the free ads, you'll sometimes find stables/sheds/shelters, etc. free for taking away. Often they will be wrecks but if the timber is sound they can be taken apart and rebuilt. Don't buy new materials!

I am about to put a link up to old information of self build barns that might be useful, too.

Scroll down on this page:

http://www.morrichhighlandponies.co.uk/newprojects.htm


----------



## Dry Rot (13 January 2015)

Dry Rot said:



			If you hunt the free ads, you'll sometimes find stables/sheds/shelters, etc. free for taking away. Often they will be wrecks but if the timber is sound they can be taken apart and rebuilt. Don't buy new materials!

I am about to put a link up to old information of self build barns that might be useful, too.

Scroll down on this page:

http://www.morrichhighlandponies.co.uk/newprojects.htm

Click to expand...

Link to pole barns added.


----------



## crazycoloured (13 January 2015)

Dry Rot said:



			Link to pole barns added.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for that..im not sure wether to use panels of plyboard..or to use lengths of wood vertically with a bit of a gap inbetween so the wind dosent take hold..


----------



## pennyturner (13 January 2015)

Word of warning.  If you put posts into the ground, metposts or otherwise, that won't qualify as a mobile shelter, and you may get a visit from your local planning inspector


----------



## crazycoloured (13 January 2015)

surely if they were fence posts knocked into the ground that wouldn't be classified as permanent,or am i wrong lol


----------



## tda (13 January 2015)

a lady near me build a shelter our of scaffolding poles (her husband does it for a living), I think its a wooden roof and canvas sheet sides. It looks shabby but is still standing (though it is in a sheltered spot)


----------



## flat3 (13 January 2015)

I saw this on Pinterest http://www.rochestertrailriders.com/2010/12/diy-how-to-build-a-horse-run-in-shed-for-under-300/


----------



## Dry Rot (13 January 2015)

There are certain exemptions under planning for agricultural buildings. Do a Google for that as I can't advise you. If the planners object (which they might do if someone complains or you are in a special area, etc), the way out may be to get a few sheep (which will involve a tangled web of bureaucracy all of their own!). So sorry, I can't really advise. 

I advised the planners before I erected a steel frame barn. All they wanted was a location plan and whether it was going to house livestock. But was told I was OK with the field shelter -- but I am in rural Scotland where things are different. So it all depends!


----------



## FfionWinnie (13 January 2015)

flat3 said:



			I saw this on Pinterest http://www.rochestertrailriders.com/2010/12/diy-how-to-build-a-horse-run-in-shed-for-under-300/

Click to expand...

I'm going to try that. 



Dryrot when can you come and help?!


----------



## Sags_Deer (13 January 2015)

Not sure where your based but try newton and frost fencing they sell field shelters, stables, may even do repairs based in East sussex


----------



## DJ (14 January 2015)

Not sure where in the country you are, but if you saved up just a bit more you could have one of these: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281557470301?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I have one, I`ve had it for 6 years, it`s been dismantled and moved on numerous occasions, and was even reinvented as my husbands "man shed" in our back garden at one point. and it`s still standing now and in really good condition. 

Can`t fault Shane, they deliver too (did for me) and I cannot fault the sellers customer service or the quality of it


----------



## Dry Rot (14 January 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Dryrot when can you come and help?!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not speaking to you. I'm still nursing a broken heart.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 January 2015)

flat3 said:



			I saw this on Pinterest http://www.rochestertrailriders.com/2010/12/diy-how-to-build-a-horse-run-in-shed-for-under-300/

Click to expand...

lol, that would last about two days if built in this area!
Personally I think there is nothing better than an open fronted pole barn if there is no shelter from hedges in all winds. You need to have a free draining base too .......... add on another £100 for that. No point in setting an unrealistic target. Winter is half way over, save up some more cash!


----------



## macadoodle (14 January 2015)

NFF do flat pack from £713 + vat or just individual pieces for self build at trade prices - fab shelters 

www.nffequestrian.co.uk/


----------

